# Windshield Question



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone else have distortion when looking out the windshield right above the hood line on up to about 4 inches from either side or have I got an issue ?? 


Thanks, Gpr1200r


----------



## Optimus05GTO (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah I have the same issue on mine. The glass is distorted around the outer perimeter. I had the dealer I purchased the vehicle from take a look at it, and they saw the distortion, but they don't want to do anything about it.

Now that I've had the car for awhile (a whopping 1,500 miles!), I'm getting used to it (sadly) and starting to ignore it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gpr1200r said:


> Anyone else have distortion when looking out the windshield right above the hood line on up to about 4 inches from either side or have I got an issue ??
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gpr1200r


*There should be NO distortions in the windshield. What you are describing is a blemish in the glass. That should be replaced under warranty. *


----------



## Optimus05GTO (Dec 12, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *There should be NO distortions in the windshield. What you are describing is a blemish in the glass. That should be replaced under warranty. *



Tell me about it; you should've heard the excuse the tech gave me: " The car is from Australia and therefore it's different...." after that one, "the glass is laminated and that's why the distortions show..." After telling him that all car glass is laminated for safety reasons, I decided to pursue it with another dealership at a later date. I feel they would've done more harm than good.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I have the same distortion and just assumed it was normal for the curvature of the glass in that location. Every car I have ever owned has had distortion at the edges and the curves. Its just the optical qualities of curved glass and how it bends light.
I guess since I'm looking out the top few inches of the glass, I never really pay attention to it. Look at a few others if you can, but I think its our glass.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Optimus05GTO said:


> Tell me about it; you should've heard the excuse the tech gave me: " The car is from Australia and therefore it's different...." after that one, "the glass is laminated and that's why the distortions show..." After telling him that all car glass is laminated for safety reasons, I decided to pursue it with another dealership at a later date. I feel they would've done more harm than good.


*Be animate about replacing the windshield. You should never have a "looking out of a coke bottle effect" when looking through any part of a windshield. Windshields are laminated, that's why they don't shatter like regular glass when broken. You are dealing with an inept garage guru. 

If you pursue this and have it replaced, you may want to consider having the dealer order a GTO windshield, and have it installed by a glass expert. 

The distortions are unacceptable.*


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fun House Glass*

I posted my own thread about this a long time ago. I don't believe our windshields are a particularly quality piece of glass. Sitting in the driver's seat at a traffic light, I amuse myself by looking to my right, through the passenger-side portion of the windshield, and moving my head side-to-side to watch the way the scenery warps. It's the oblique angle that points out the flaws: Looking straight ahead, all appears fine . . . which is why I'm not going to have the windshield replaced.

The flaws in my glass seem like a series of vertical lines, almost like what you'd find on an accordion. If I focus on a fixed object outside the car while seated inside, swaying back and forth makes that object look like a cork bobbing on a ripply lake.

Our side glass is good stuff, made by Pilkington. You can find their logo on it if you go look. The windshield, by contrast, appears to be sourced from China.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I got the same thing, but also it appears to have tiny air bubbles in it. I can clean the bejebers out of it and they're still there, so that leads me to believe they are in the laminate between the glass. I'll take it to the dealer sometime...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> The flaws in my glass seem like a series of vertical lines, almost like what you'd find on an accordion. If I focus on a fixed object outside the car while seated inside, swaying back and forth makes that object look like a cork bobbing on a ripply lake.
> 
> The windshield, by contrast, appears to be sourced from *China*.


*This is a serious situation. Your windshield will in time act like a magnifying glass, and when you least expect it, while driving and while pointed towards the sun, your dash board will catch fire. Kind of like putting a magnifying glass on ants. 

The windshield in that state will intensify the suns rays and you will develop burn spots on your dash. Worse yet, you may have it parked in the sun and come out to see your car a flame because a bunch of rabid little Chinamen didn't take lamination classes at Wal-Mart U.     :seeya:*


----------



## Optimus05GTO (Dec 12, 2005)

I plan on following up on the issue with my windshield, plus a few minor issues that I took my car in for, it just won't be at the dealership I've been using. It was basically over when the tech tried snowballing me with the "laminate" statement when car safety glass has been around longer than I've been alive. One of the underlying issues is in some of the dealerships themselves: the gamble of getting top quality service work done or having someone make matters worse than they were. Ideally this shouldn't be a concern at all. Some people have really lucked out with great and helpful dealerships, while others... :willy:


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

I see the same slight issue. I am not worried about it. My Mustang did the same thing and didnt burn up in the 10 years I drove it from the stock windsheild never replaced (In Texas heat no less). Just curved glass no big whoop. Looking straight on from the spot I see it at, it looks fine. Just an optical illusion. I wouldnt worry about it, but if you want, knock yourself out.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Mickey21 said:


> I see the same slight issue. I am not worried about it. My Mustang did the same thing and didnt burn up in the 10 years I drove it from the stock windsheild never replaced (In Texas heat no less). Just curved glass no big whoop. Looking straight on from the spot I see it at, it looks fine. Just an optical illusion. I wouldnt worry about it, but if you want, knock yourself out.


There will be no knocking of ones self out here.....thankyou.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *This is a serious situation. Your windshield will in time act like a magnifying glass, and when you least expect it, while driving and while pointed towards the sun, your dash board will catch fire. Kind of like putting a magnifying glass on ants.
> 
> The windshield in that state will intensify the suns rays and you will develop burn spots on your dash. Worse yet, you may have it parked in the sun and come out to see your car a flame because a bunch of rabid little Chinamen didn't take lamination classes at Wal-Mart U.     :seeya:*


What???? Blurry glass acts like a magnifying glass??? Did you help design the Hubble telescope???

I'm going to guess this post was "tongue in cheek".


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

noz34me said:


> What???? Blurry glass acts like a magnifying glass??? Did you help design the Hubble telescope???
> 
> I'm going to guess this post was "tongue in cheek".


*:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Yes it was tongue in cheek.. I was wondering when someone was going to bust me on this....took long enough :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Imagine your wife or g/f coming home after driving the car and telling you... Honey I have something to tell you... I was just driving it and for no reason the dashboard caught fire... Honest, I didn't do anything.... yea, right  
*


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

I've had a different problem with my windshield. I can't keep my turnpike pass glued to it! I've had this pass in 3 different cars over the years (all GM products) with no problem whatsoever. Basically to install, you attach two pieces of velcro (sticky side on the glass), and then slap the pass on to it. In my GTO, the glue liquefied the first day it was hot here. I thought maybe I used old velcro, so I bought some new stuff and tried it again. It lasted a day as well. So I cleaned the goop off again and used some super heavy-duty velcro. It lasted two days. The next thing I was going to try was mirror glue, but instead I attached suction cups to the pass and put it up that way. I haven't had any problems in the last week and half.

I had finally deduced that it had to be windshield quality. And then I came across this thread, and I feel that my assumption is confirmed.


----------

